# Check-it Sight



## AT_X_HUNTER (Aug 10, 2005)

That's a good sight, especially for a first target sight. It is easy to adjust and use. I used one like that for a long time. Same for the scope. That set up should work just fine. And welcome to the world of paper punching.:darkbeer:


----------



## Robert Ogden (Aug 13, 2005)

*i had one*

i think on to days bow they will not stand up to it ....i had mine on a supertec with a scope and at the end of it all the strew came lose and would not stay tight,may be that why the called it check-it after ever shot check it to see if it came lose


----------



## CHPro (May 21, 2002)

2 things to watch for on that sight:

First, you need to find out what diameter scope rod is on that scope. Considering the age of the sight and the looks of the scope I'm almost guessing it is an 8/32 and not the 10/32 which is now the norm. Be forewarned, on today's compounds the 8/32 rod may snap on you right where it exits the windage block. You may be able to prevent this, or at least delay how long before it does go, by wrapping the entire exposed portion of the scope rod with some type of rubber washers. Another possibility is try to find someone to make you an 8/32 Ti scope rod. I believe OldPro (Gene L, a sponsor here on AT) makes Ti 10/32 rods, but don't know about an 8/32.

Second, watch how tight you lock down the vertical adjustment screw - especially on the silver anodized sights. The screw presses a small spring steel plate (kind of like a leaf spring) against the dovetail until enough compression is exerted to hold the block in place. If you tighten too hard you'll create indentations in the dovetail which will only make it more difficult to lock the block down and keep it from trying to "jump" back into the indentations.

Other than those couple things, it really wasn't a bad sight for its day. The model that came out right after the one pictured actually took care of many of the earlier problems (used an armored scope rod holder and the block lock-down compressed a smaller internal spring-loaded block against the dovetail from a better angle).

Few things to watch for anyway...........

>>------->


----------



## Cutthroat (Sep 23, 2006)

*Chekit sights*

CHPro Just like you said watch out for the unprotected scope rod.Over here in Australia we have a scope called Titan and it is a bit too heavy for the 10/32 rod hanging out of the windage block,after about 30 or 40 shots the rod would break.Solved it by buying a Toxonics.


----------



## ARCosta (Feb 19, 2009)

Please, can anyone says me what's the power lens (magnification) on the Chek-it scope for +100 and +125? and what's the best peep clarifier for both?
It's has lens size 28mm and 32mm external scope body.


----------



## c.sitas (Dec 29, 2010)

Hello, First off check it never made a stainless sight. It was what I would call "brite alum." Second , back in the time- bows vibrated like crazy. This sight was barely up to the task of holding it's own on any given bow. I personaly liked them. I still use the later models. On modern bows, the vibs. are way down so the sight works much better.I use them out to 100yds. The worm adjustment works good.Even though they are out of bus, they are around, and there are many versions of them. They were made close to where I live.


----------



## c.sitas (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm sorry , I ment to mention the scope. The only scope I'm familiar with was the check it scope. It was 8/32 shaft. The ones I have are what I would call .75 power. They worked best with a "power peep", which was a peep with a lense in it. They were effective. I still have a couple. The scope could be shot with or without the power peep.Depended on how clear the sight picture. You know with all this stuff your are talking the for-runners of the stuff we got now. Just like they made hotrods, and now we have race cars.


----------



## ARCosta (Feb 19, 2009)

Hello, so +100 = 100yds but, how many 'X', .75 power is 6X. The sight/scope lens is not clear, I'll need one "power peep". Is +100 = 1.0 power (8X) and +125 = 1.25 (10X)?

Thank you for informations,

some pics below:


----------



## ARCosta (Feb 19, 2009)

ttt


----------



## proXarchery (Apr 9, 2004)

as the name says ALWAYS CHECK IT\


----------

